# Xserve raid is not mounting



## Wesley Bernick (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a slight problem. I have an xserve raid that is not wanting to mount. I got a new PCI-X thinking that was the problem. . nope. I was wrong. All the lights on the raid are green and like so on the computer. When the problem first occured it gave me a Warning: you have inserted a disk containing no volumes that mac OSX can read. Does anyone smarter than me have the answer to the problem. Patiently waiting for anyones response. 
Wes


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

unfortunately, i have no knowledge of the xserves. but if you got an error about disks, then i'd be one to think that either a hard drive (or more) are failing/failed, or worse, that the hard drive controllers have gone bad. now, are the drives on sleds of any kind? maybe the sled is not in all the way, making poor contact, or are bad themselves. if after checking these things, and still no go, then i have a feeling that you'll be needing to goto apple.


----------

